# Separate AIO Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU



## Boldas (22. Juli 2018)

*Separate AIO Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Hallo liebe PCGH-Mitglieder,

Ich würde gerne 2 separate Wasserkühlungen für jeweils meine CPU und GPU installieren. Beides durch die NZXT Kraken X62 (bei der GPU zusätzlich mit dem Kraken G12). Den Radiator für die CPU würde ich gerne oben verbauen und der für die GPU an der Front.
Im Anhang ist ein Bild vom Build so wie ich es mir vorstelle.

Nun würde ich gerne wissen, in welche Richtung ich am besten die Lüfter für die Radiatoren installieren sollte, da ich es auf dem Bild auch leider nicht genau erkennen kann.
Sollte er eher vor dem Radiator sein und die Luft außerhalb des Gehäuses durch den Radiator pusten oder eher hinter dem Radiator und die Luft im Gehäuse durch den Radiator pusten?

Ich habe mir auch schon ein paar Videos auf YouTube über Airflow angeschaut, zum Beispiel Push vs Pull. Das hat mir auch sehr geholfen aber ich verstehe leider immer noch nicht wann man genau beim Radiator die Lüfter in welche Richtung installieren sollte bzw bei zwei Radiatoren.

Ich bitte um Entschuldigung, falls diese Frage hier irgendwo schon beantwortet wurde. Ich würde mich trotzdem sehr über eine Antwort freuen!

Liebe Grüße,
Boldas


----------



## Gast20190527 (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Separate AIO Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Moin, 

was um was für eine GPU und CPU handelt es sich denn eigentlich? Wenn ich das richtig sehe sind es 2 240er ( oder 280er ) Radiatoren, richtig ? Je nach Hardware kann das echt eng werden.  Aber zum eigentlich Thema, ich würde dir empfehlen das du die Lüfter vorne so montierst das sie die kalte Luft ins gehäuse saugen und durch den Radiator blasen. Den Lufter der hinten oben montiert ist sollte die warme luft aus dem Gehöuse befordern und die beiden Lüfter für den Radiator der oben verbaut wird sollten ebenfalls warme luft nach außen befördern. Wenn du die Lüfter der Radiatoren alle so einstellst das sie kalte luft von aussen ansaugen bekommst du einen Überdrück im Gehäuse. Dann wird der kleine Lüfter hinten oben nicht mehr alles rausbefördern können.

Ich hab hier ne Skizze für dich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe man kann es erkennen


----------



## IICARUS (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Separate AIO Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Das Thema ist etwas umstritten, daher bekommst du dazu keine endgültige Antwort.

Normalerweise ist es gut wenn frische Luft vorne reingezogen wird und oben und hinten entweichen kann.
In so einem Fall brauchen aber Lüfter die auf GPU und CPU verbaut sind gute Belüftung, natürlich auch andere verbaute Komponente, Spannungswandler, Arbeitsspeicher und Chipsatz. 

Egal ob mit Luft oder mit Wasser gekühlt wird, es kann nur bis zur Umgebungstemperatur gekühlt werden.

Bedeutet... Raumtemperatur und Temperatur im Gehäuse unterscheiden sich und wenn der obere Radiator die Innenluft abbekommt geht halt nur max. bis zu dieser Temperatur. Es kann daher ein Temperatur unterschied von 5-10°C ergeben, was am ende bezogen auf die Komponente nicht unbedingt was ausmachen muss. Andere Bestandteile wie z.B. Spannungswandler und Chipsatz können auch Temperaturen bis knapp 100°C vertragen. Egal wie die Radiatoren verbaut werden werden solche Temperaturen normalerweise nie erreicht.

Als Beispiel habe ich heute Morgen eine Raumtemperatur von 25,8°C.
Meine Temperatur im Gehäuse beträgt 31,9°C.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lüfter auf den Radiatoren sollten immer so verbaut werden das die Luft von einer Seite zur anderen durch den Radiator bläst.
Bei mir wurde der Frontradiator so verbaut das von aussen Frischluft durch den Radiator nach innen gelangt. Oben wurde der Radiator auf gleicherweise verbaut, damit meine zwei Radiatoren beide mit der selben Raumtemperatur gekühlt werden.

Ein Lüfter der raus bläst reicht in meinem Fall vollkommen aus.
Alle Temperaturen von Laufwerke, Chipsatz usw. sind im grünen Bereich.
Meine Wassertemperatur kann daher von der kühleren Luft profitieren.

In deinem Fall wird aber die Grafikkarte zum teil weiterhin mit Luft gekühlt, da nur die GPU mit Wasser gekühlt wird.
Daher wird deine Grafikkarte immer noch einen guten Durchzug brauchen wo in deinem Fall sogar vielleicht besser ist wenn der obere Radiator doch raus befördert.
Die Spannungswandler auf der Grafikkarte und die VRams haben keine Temperaturausgabe, daher wirst du nicht ersehen können ob diese ausreichend gekühlt werden. Das wirst du ggf. nur dann sehen wenn die Grafikkarte an Auslastung abnimmt oder spätestens wenn die Spannungswandler durch brennen.

Aus diesem Grund kommt es am ende nicht auf 5-10°C bessere Wassertemperatur an, so das der bessere Luftzug in deinem Gehäuse wichtiger wäre.

Bei mir ist es was anderes, da ich ein Fullcover Kühler drauf habe wo alles mit Wasser gekühlt wird.


----------



## Boldas (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Separate AIO Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Vielen Dank euch beiden für die schnelle Antwort!

Also zu der Frage wegen den Komponenten:
Ich hatte vor einen geköpften i7-8700k und eine GTX 1080 TI (Asus Strix Version) zu verwenden. Ich würde den PC nur zum Gaming benutzen, also wäre es mir eigentlich wichtig, wenn nicht beide Lüfter der Radiatoren warme Luft in das Gehäuse pusten und das die Grafikkarte erhitzt.

Und falls ich mich dafür entschieden würde die GPU weiterhin komplett per Luft zu kühlen, wäre es sinnvoller die AIO für die CPU an der Front oder eher Oben am Gehäuse zu verbauen?

Für eine gute Luftzirkulation wäre es ja eigentlich besser den Radiator an der Front zu verbauen. Da würde aber dann warme Luft zur Grafikkarte gepustet werden. Wäre e es vielleicht deswegen doch besser die AIO oben zu verbauen, da die CPU meistens eh nicht besonders heiss wird?

MfG,
Boldas


----------



## Gast20190527 (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Separate AIO Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Wenn du die GPU als Custom Model betreiben willst ohne Wasserkühler würde ich die AiO für die CPU oben verbauen und die Luft trotzdem raussaugen lassen. In der Front dann 2 Lüfte rein die kalte luft anziehen. Allerdings ist für deine gewünschte Komponenten deine AiO Lösung eher schlecht, da die  Radiatorfläche nicht reichen wird für ne ordentliche Kühlung. Da erreichst du mit nem guten Luftkühler für die CPU und einer ordentlichen Custom 1080ti wesentlich mehr


----------



## IICARUS (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Separate AIO Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*



Boldas schrieb:


> Für eine gute Luftzirkulation wäre es ja eigentlich besser den Radiator an der Front zu verbauen. Da würde aber dann warme Luft zur Grafikkarte gepustet werden. Würde es vielleicht deswegen doch besser die AIO oben zu verbauen, da die CPU meistens eh nicht besonders heiss wird?


Das ganze habe ich bei mir mal gehabt als ich für die Grafikkarte auf die schnelle noch kein Kühler zum umrüsten hatte.
Durch den Frontradiator wurde die Temperatur der Grafikkarte um 5°C sowohl mit Idle und auch mit Last schlechter. Lag aber immer noch im grünen Bereich, da ich in Idle statt 37°C dann 42°C hatte und mit Last statt 67-69°C dann 72°C hatte.

Deine 1080Ti wird aber mehr Wärme als meine 1070 erzeugen, so das sich dieses bei dir ggf. noch schlechter auswirken kann.
Daher teile ich hier auch die Ansicht von "Danielneedles " und würden den Radiator oben verbauen, damit die Grafikkarte die kühlere Luft abbekommt.


----------



## Boldas (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Separate AIO Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*



Danielneedles schrieb:


> Wenn du die GPU als Custom Model betreiben willst ohne Wasserkühler würde ich die AiO für die CPU oben verbauen und die Luft trotzdem raussaugen lassen. In der Front dann 2 Lüfte rein die kalte luft anziehen. Allerdings ist für deine gewünschte Komponenten deine AiO Lösung eher schlecht, da die  Radiatorfläche nicht reichen wird für ne ordentliche Kühlung. Da erreichst du mit nem guten Luftkühler für die CPU und einer ordentlichen Custom 1080ti wesentlich mehr



Da hast du wohl recht. Es wäre wirklich besser, den Radiator oben zu verbauen.

Ich mag es eher mehr Silent, und auch wenn ich gehört habe, dass es mittlerweile sehr leise und/oder vielleicht sogar schöne CPU Luftkühler gibt, neige ich trotzdem mehr zu der Kraken AiO Serie. Gefällt mir optisch und auch von der Leistung sehr. Ich würde ungern darauf verzichten.

Ich hatte bisher eigentlich keine großen Probleme bei meinem 8700k und dem Kraken X62. Zwar war bei mir bis jetzt der Radiator immer an der Front, deswegen waren die Temperaturen im Idle eigentlich immer unter 30°C und unter Last (beim Gaming) meist unter 60°C (CPU geköpft und nicht übertaktet).

Würde die Wassertemperatur so einen krassen Unterschied machen, wenn ich den Radiator oben verbaue, dass die Kühlung für die CPU schon nicht mehr reichen würde?

MfG,
Boldas


----------



## Gast20190527 (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Separate AIO Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Die Kühlung müsste eigentlich wenn du die GPU unter Luft hast besser werden, weil du die Front ja anders bestücken kannst und somit frischluft im Gehäuse ist. Das dürfte allerdings nur 2 bis 4 Grad ausmachen wenn überhaupt. Reichen wirds auf alle fälle da die CPU ja auch geköpft ist.


----------



## Abductee (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Separate AIO Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*



Boldas schrieb:


> Ich mag es eher mehr Silent, und auch wenn ich gehört habe, dass es mittlerweile sehr leise und/oder vielleicht sogar schöne CPU Luftkühler gibt, neige ich trotzdem mehr zu der Kraken AiO Serie.


Da wünsch ich dir viel Glück, es ist schon schwer eine leise AiO zu bekommen. 
Bei zwei Stück würd ich mir einen Hersteller/Händler suchen der bei der RMA recht zügig, bzw. Kundenfreundlich arbeitet.


----------



## Boldas (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Separate AIO Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*



Abductee schrieb:


> Da wünsch ich dir viel Glück, es ist schon schwer eine leise AiO zu bekommen.
> Bei zwei Stück würd ich mir einen Hersteller/Händler suchen der bei der RMA recht zügig, bzw. Kundenfreundlich arbeitet.



Ich finde die X62 wirklich sehr Leise. Selbst unter Last ist die Kraken bei mir kaum hörbar.
Natürlich kann ich nicht sagen wie die Sache mit 2 AiO's wäre  . Hatte mir da gedacht, dass es leiser ist als durch Luft gekühlt. Die einzig laute Komponente in meinem System ist zurzeit die Grafikkarte. Bei der laufen meistens nur 2 der 3 Lüfter, trotzdem ist die, auch wenn kaum störend, hörbar. 

Hat jemand eventuell Erfahrung mit so etwas ähnlichem wie der Kraken G12 machen können? 

MfG,
Boldas


----------



## Lios Nudin (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Separate AIO Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Kraken G12 = Kraken G10 --> seit 2013 verfügbar und mit allen Astek AiO-Waküs mit rundem Pumpenkörper kombinierbar.

Die Kühlleistung ist sehr gut. Ein bereits auf der Grafikkarte vorhandener und vom eigentlichen großen Kühlkorper getrennter VRM-Kühler, der sich direkt unter dem 92mm Lüfter der Kraken G10/12 befindet, ist von Vorteil.

Bsp. aus 2013: Kraken G10 installed on a Radeon R9 290X

Temperaturen 290X

AiO: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 ab €'*'82,90 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Bsp. für eine Gafikkarte mit VRM Kühler: https://www.testsieger.de/content/b...xoc-8gb-gddr5x-80nsj6dhl4ek-80nsj6dhl4ekb.jpg


----------



## Boldas (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Separate AIO Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Hallo,

Hätte da noch eine weitere Fragen bezüglich eines  Builds.

Falls ich jetzt eine Auorus GTX 1080 TI waterforce und den NZXT Kraken X62 in dem Fractal Design Define C TG oder NZXT H400 Gehäuse stecken würde, wie genau sollte ich Lüfter der Radiatoren platzieren? 

MfG,
Boldas


----------



## CTmanGer (8. September 2018)

*AW: Separate AIO Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Eigenen Thread erstellt


----------

